# Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?



## Steffen am Kanal (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo.. Habe kein Passendes Unterforum gefunden und da ich Jungangler bin, habe ich die Frage mal hier reingestopft



Physikarbeit: Frage: Vor dir liegen 2 Spulen. Wie kannst du herausfinden, welche Spule weniger Windungen hat?
Meine Antwort: Beide Spulen in 2 Identische Schaltungen einbauen.
Einen  Sensor(ne Glühbirne z.B) an gleicher Stelle in beide Schaltungen  einbauen und dann gleichzeitig stromkreis schließen. Wenn man mit  zeitraffer die Situation beobachtet wird eine lampe früher leuchten als  die andere, weil dort, wo weniger windungen sind fließt der Strob  schneller durch, als bei der, die mehrere hat.
Kommt mir recht logisch vor..
Mein Lehrer: ne, das kann nicht, sobald der stromkreis geschlossen ist sind die elektronen überall...
...... HÄÄÄ???


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Ich denke er meint, das sich die Elektronen mit Nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten. Da wird dir der beste Zeitraffer nix nützen.


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Hat er leider recht.
Soweit ich mich an meine rudimentären Physikkenntnisse erinnere, bewegen sich die Elektronen mit annährend Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Die Kamera, die den Unterschied aufnehmen kann, ist noch nicht gebaut worden!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Wenn die Wicklungen aus Draht mit dem Selben Durchmesser gewickelt sind, hat die mit weniger Wicklungen einen kleineren elektrischen Widerstand(Ohm).:m


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

selbst wenn... es ist doch mödlich.. und wenn man dafür den zeitraffer nochmal zaitraffert... natürlich muss es eine technik geben... man kann den stromkreis ja auch riesig groß bauen...


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

es kann zur not mit laser gemessen werden oder was weiß ich.. aber ... |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Und wenn du den Zeitraffer noch Millionen Mal "zeitrafferst". Du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Und wenn du die Anlage so baust, das du den Unterschied der Wicklungen mit dem Auge siehst....wozu dann noch der Versuch?
Es sollte schon alles realistisch und mit den heutigen Mitteln zu machen sein.

Und wie Professor Tinca schon sagte, ist der Widerstand die richtige Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> selbst wenn... es ist doch mödlich.. und wenn man dafür den zeitraffer nochmal zaitraffert... natürlich muss es eine technik geben... man kann den stromkreis ja auch riesig groß bauen...



Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 300.000,00 KM pro Sekunde!!!
Wie willst du das bitte messen?
Tinca hat recht. Der Widerstand ist messbar.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> es kann zur not mit laser gemessen werden oder was weiß ich.. aber ... |bla:|bla:|bla:



Wie schon erwähnt, wollte dein Lehrer wissen, ob du deinen Stoff beherrschst und den Widerstand auf'm Schirm hast, und nicht deine Fantasie testen...|wavey:


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> selbst wenn... es ist doch mödlich.. und wenn man dafür den zeitraffer nochmal zaitraffert... natürlich muss es eine technik geben... man kann den stromkreis ja auch riesig groß bauen...



mit zeitraffer ist es nicht möglich weil es momentan keine kammera gibt die schnell genug ist.
auch wenn du wie du sagst den "zeitraffer noch mal zeitrafferst".
du hats trotzdem nur ne bestimmte anzahl von bildern pro zeit und wenn diese zu gering ist nützt dir der beste zeitraffer nix.

ansonsten wie schon gesagt erst mal müssen die spulen vom drahtquerschnitt gleich sein und dann gehts über den wiederstand.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> es kann zur not mit laser gemessen werden oder was weiß ich.. aber ... |bla:|bla:|bla:




Nur um dem TE seinen Denkfehler mal klarzumachen.

Dadurch dass die Elektronen sich in einer überlagerten Driftbewegung fortbewegen, dauert es recht lange bis der "angestossene" Ladungsträger am anderen Ende der Spule ankommt.


Zitat Wikipedia(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrischer_Strom) :
Die Driftgeschwindigkeit der Ladungsträger beträgt beispielsweise bei Kupfer, welches ca. 1023 Leitungselektronen pro cm3 aufweist, und bei einer typischen Stromdichte von 10 A/mm2 nur rund 0,735 mm/s.

Das heißt auf deutsch, dass die Spannung am Ende praktisch in dem Moment anliegt, in dem am sie am Anfang der Spule angelegt wird.
Die theoretische, "echte" Geschwindigkeit der Elektronen sich aber nicht filmen lässt.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Er hat selbst gesagt, es muss nicht alles was wir antworten aus dem unterricht sein.. habe extra gefragt.. und ausserdem kann man den kreis auch so basteln, dass sobald der eine sensor saft bekommt der andere unterbrochen wird.. egal.. wenn.. wenn.. wenn und aber.. seinbar habt ihr recht.. trd danke


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Hat er leider recht.
> Soweit ich mich an meine rudimentären Physikkenntnisse erinnere, bewegen sich die Elektronen mit annährend Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


Nicht ganz. Ist lange her, aber wir haben das mal ausgerechnet. Die Elektronen sind enorm langsam, die brauchen vom Lichtschalter bis zur Lampe an der Decke erstaunlich lang (einige Minuten? Weiß nicht mehr, war aber lang). Allerdings liegen (anschaulich gesprochen) die Elektronen so dick gepackt in der Leitung, dass im selben Augenblick, in dem man den Schalter betätigt, das erste Elektron durch die Birne geschubst wird. So wie eine Reihe Billardkugeln, wenn Du die letzte anschubst, rollt die vorderste sofort los. Daher kannsrt Du keinen Unterschied sehen.
Grüße,
Michael

Edit: Ich sollte mich beim schreiben nicht ablenken lassen. Der Professor macht seinem alle Ehre und ist schneller als ich. Und das mit Quellenangabe (brauch ich als Diplomer ja vielleicht nicht so dringend


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Das mit dem Widerstand klappt aber auch nur, wenn der Wickeldraht der Spulen den gleichen Durchmesser hat.

Ansonsten hilft nur Durchmesser der Spulen messen und und dann Pi mal Daumen.


----------



## ueber (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Physik ist schon etwas länger her, aber wieso misst du nicht die Spannung hinter der Spule? Da müssten doch bei jeder Spule unterschiedliche Werte bei raus kommen, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Widerstand klappt aber auch nur, wenn der Wickeldraht der Spulen den gleichen Durchmesser hat.



darum:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn *die Wicklungen aus Draht mit dem Selben Durchmesser gewickelt sind*, hat die mit weniger Wicklungen einen kleineren elektrischen Widerstand(Ohm).:m



Ansonste siehe Post 11: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3363546&postcount=11


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Widerstand klappt aber auch nur, wenn der Wickeldraht der Spulen den gleichen Durchmesser hat.
> 
> Ansonsten hilft nur Durchmesser der Spulen messen und und dann Pi mal Daumen.



wurde schon gesagt, und nicht nur der drahtdurchmesser muß übereinstimmen auch die größe der wicklungen,der durchmesser vom spulenkern, die länge der spule usw.
wenn das alles übereinstimmt braucht man nur die dicke der spule messen und man hat die mit den mehrwicklungen. 

antonio


----------



## Daniel78 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Cooler Ansatz mit der Cam  ich würde allerdings den Widerstand messen. Die Spule mit weniger Widerstand hat die wenigsten Windungen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Daniel78 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

upps...da war ich recht langsam...waren ja auch eben kunden da .-)


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



ueber schrieb:


> Physik ist schon etwas länger her, aber wieso misst du nicht die Spannung hinter der Spule? Da müssten doch bei jeder Spule unterschiedliche Werte bei raus kommen, oder?



nein die stromstärke.

antonio


----------



## ueber (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



antonio schrieb:


> nein die stromstärke.
> 
> antonio


stimmt, die Spannung fällt bei Reihe.


----------



## Schrupper (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Die Fragestellung lässt ja offen, ob die Spulen die gleichen Drahtdurchmesser haben.

Deswegen vieleicht noch:
Messung der Magnetischen Feldstärke der Spule

H[A/m]=I[A]**n*/l[m]

wobei I[A]=U[V]/(R20[Ohm](1+α*(T[°C]-20[°C]))

H: Magnetische Feldstärke
I: Strom
U: Spannung
R20: Wiederstand bei 20°C
α: Temperaturekoeffizient Spulendraht
T: Umgebungstemperatur
l: Länge der Spule (also Höhe Spule)

*n: Anzahl der Windungen*

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Holger


----------



## erT (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



ueber schrieb:


> stimmt, die Spannung fällt bei Reihe.



Ja und genau deshalb muss man die ja auch messen. 
Die Stromstärke ist bei beiden Spulen am Ende die, die vorn reingegeben wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Erläutere doch mal bitte wie du da Strom "reingeben" willst und was die Höhe des Stroms bestimmt.:m

|sagnix


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



erT schrieb:


> Ja und genau deshalb muss man die ja auch messen.
> Die Stromstärke ist bei beiden Spulen am Ende die, die vorn reingegeben wird.



na klar bei jedem verbraucher fällt die spannung wenn ich ihn einschalte|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## ueber (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Wie sieht die Schaltung jetzt eigentlich aus?

Jeweils eine für jede Spule?

Beide Spulen in Reihe?

Beide Spulen Paralel?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Macht es doch einfach. Koppel die zwei Spulen mit nem Eisenkern. Dann legst du eine Primärspannung X auf die 1te Spule und misst die induzierte Ausgangsspannung an der 2ten  Spule. Das ganze dann nochmal umgekehrt testen (Spannung X an der 2ten usw.) und du kannst eine grobe Aussage über das Spulenverhältnis und somit auch darüber welche Spule größer ist treffen. Fertig.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

#6#6#6
...und so einer nennt sich "Keine_Ahnung" :m:q:q


----------



## Meister_Eder (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Habt ihr grade Induktion?
Wenn du einen Dauermagneten (oder PermanentMagneten) mit selber Geschindigkeit in oder an der Spule bewegst, wird eine Spunnung induziert. Wenn du ein beiden Spulen ein Spannungsmessgeträt angeschlossen hast, kann man nachschauen wie starkt diese ist, bei der Spule die mehr Windungen hat ist die induzierte Spannung größer, oder umgekehrt.
Wenn du noch herrausfinden musst wie groß die Spannung ist, oder die Windungsanzahl, kann man das auf verschiedenste, komplizierteste Art und Weise noch berechnen


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



ueber schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Schaltung jetzt eigentlich aus?
> 
> Jeweils eine für jede Spule?
> 
> ...



Jeweils eine für jede spule


----------



## Stromer86 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Physikarbeit: Frage: Vor dir liegen 2 Spulen. Wie kannst du herausfinden, welche Spule weniger Windungen hat?




Interessant wäre hier wirklich 1 zu 1 den Fragetext zu kennen, denn ein paar Rahmenbedingungen müssen ja gegeben sein sonst stochert man nur im dunkeln.

Für den normalen 0815 Physikunterricht ist aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Antwort von Prof (Widerstandsmessung) die gesuchte.

Ansonsten immer dran denken, Spannung U (V) steht an,
Strom I (A) fließt


----------



## Christian13 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Ey STeffen theoretisch ist das MÖGLICH aber praktisch kann man das nicht messen aber es würde eine Birne früher leuten als die andere hatten das uch in physik ..


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

 Becker Alle sagen unmöglich und du glaubst wieder an mich  DANKEe


----------



## Christian13 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Bin halt Loyal xD 
Ne ich meine zu wissen das es möglich ist (theoretisch) ich sprech das mal bei uns im unterricht an ;D


----------



## david24 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*

Den Unterschied kann man nicht messen... Wenn das eine Spule ist, so wie ich sie kenne erzeugt sie durch die windungen ein magnetisches Feld... eine art elektromagneten... musst dann vlt über den magnetismus gucken...


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist das wirklich nicht möglich?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Physikarbeit: Frage: Vor dir liegen 2 Spulen. Wie kannst du herausfinden, welche Spule weniger Windungen hat?



Ganz nach dem Vorbild von Nils Bohr:
Beide abwickeln und nachmessen ;P

Die Anekdote kennen wahrscheinlich die meisten, ist aber trotzdem n Brüller ...



> Es war einmal an der Universität in Kopenhagen… eine Physikprüfung. Dort stellte man den Studierenden folgende Frage: _„Beschreiben Sie, wie man die Höhe eines Wolkenkratzers mit einem Barometer feststellt.“_
> Ein Kursteilnehmer beantwortete diese Aufgabe (_angeblich_)  wie folgt: „Sie binden ein langes Stück Schnur an den Ansatz des  Barometers, senken dann das Barometer vom Dach des Wolkenkratzers zum  Boden. Die Länge der Schnur plus die Länge des Barometers entspricht der  Höhe des Gebäudes.“
> Diese in hohem Grade originelle Antwort entrüstete den Prüfer dermaßen, dass der Kursteilnehmer sofort entlassen wurde.
> Er appellierte an seine Grundrechte, mit der Begründung dass seine  Antwort unbestreitbar korrekt war und die Universität ernannte einen  unabhängigen Schiedsrichter, um den Fall zu entscheiden. Der  Schiedsrichter urteilte, dass die Antwort in der Tat korrekt war, aber  kein wahrnehmbares Wissen von Physik zeige.
> ...


----------

